# Incidental Music of Classical Composers



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I know of Beethoven's Egmont and Mendelssohn's Midsummer Night's Dream, but what other noteworthy incidental music is there by other composers?


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Schubert wrote quite a bit. Rosamunde is a good one.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

How about: Beethoven: Christus am Ölberge, Op. 85 (Christ on the Mount of Olives)


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Beethoven: Creatures of Prometheus
Schumann: Manfred
R Strauss: Bourgeoise Gentilhomme
Grieg: Peer Gynt
Walton: various Shakespeare film soundtracks
Prokofiev: various film soundtracks (Lt. Kije, Alexander Nevsky)


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Carl Nielsen: Aladdin
Hugo Alfven: The Mountain King
Alexander Glazunov: Tsar Iudeyskiy (The King of the Jews)
Jean Sibelius: Jedermann (Everyman) & Belshazzar's Feast
Ralph Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
Pyotr Tchaikovsky: Hamlet & The Snow Maiden


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow, fantastic. Now I have to find time to check them all out. I did know of the other Beethoven works, but wasn't sure if they were incidental music vs oratorio (say for Christ at the Mount of Olives).


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Sibelius also wrote music for _Pelleas and Melisande_ (op.46). The first number, _At the Castle Gate_, is used as the theme for the BBC TV programme _The Sky at Night_, which as it happens was first broadcast when Sibelius was still alive.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Nereffid said:


> Sibelius also wrote music for _Pelleas and Melisande_ (op.46). The first number, _At the Castle Gate_, is used as the theme for the BBC TV programme _The Sky at Night_, which as it happens was first broadcast when Sibelius was still alive.


Sibelius wrote a lot of incidental music, perhaps because his brother-in-law was a leading playwright. His Pelleas music is excellent, as are the pieces he wrote for Kuolema, and one of his last works was a fascinating suite for The Tempest.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Now that I think of it, The Creatures of Prometheus might have been a ballet score -- and it was pretty tepid in any event.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I knew I forgot one: Sibelius: Swanwhite - Complete incidental Music

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Naxos/8573341


----------

